# *Please Critique this!*



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

They all look great! Where was the show?


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

you look good.how do you do???


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

I was there!! Not competeing as my horse is in layup right now but I was supporting friends and my trainer. You look great how did you do? Who do you train with?


----------



## olihorse (May 22, 2007)

you look great every thing looks good ps. hot horse! lol


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

hahah it was at the horse park at woodside aka cteta... we ended up in 6th  which i was really happy about... 
futolympeventer- i train with paula wong and LOVE her haha

thank you everyone!


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

You both look Awsome!!!!!! Nice big horse. Love him! =]] 

.:chelsea:.


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer (Jul 19, 2007)

Lower your hands some

other then that, GREAT!


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

I think your hands are great  Your horse is very nice he looks like he enjoys jumping-very alert! You will do very well in the future!

Cheers! :lol:


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer (Jul 19, 2007)

Heels down!

Toes in!

great job


----------



## *SayAnything (Jul 23, 2007)

you look good. i LOVE your leg position.
i love your horse too. =]

anyways. i would give a little more release than you are, but seeing as how i dont know your horse, i cant say too much.

in the first jumping pic it looks like you are ducking your left shoulder a little. keep them even.

i would like to see your toes in a little more, but other than that, you look good.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice!!

I thought for a sec in the first one you were doing a sliding stop like the angle that it was taken....LOL


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Most of the people already critiqued everything and I agree with them.
You look like an amazing pair and you look like you guys will go far!
Keep up the work and good luck!


----------



## D-izzle (Jan 20, 2007)

your jumping style shows throughoyt your photos..just watch your sholders and in one pic your weight in your two pont...just to be easier on the horse!! Overall great work you and your mount make a perfect pair!


----------

